# Cherry gun cabinet



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Finaly finished my gun cabinet after working on it only on weekends. Not to happy with how the doors look on it but other than that i think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Guns are COOL !! :yes::thumbsup:
Very nice work there Kevin.
I recognize and like most o' yer collection too :yes:


----------



## Tucker43 (Sep 8, 2011)

whats wrong with the doors :blink:

looks like the whole project came out incredibly nice to me :thumbsup:


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Very nice! I want to build a gun cabinet for myself. Did you use plans, or designed it yourself? Good looking wood choice as well.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

I designed it myself i looked around at pictures online and measures some guns and drew something up.


----------



## Evilfrog (Aug 2, 2011)

Personally I like the doors....

That happens to me a lot of times when I build something. I'll be unhappy about something that no one else seems to notice. :lol:


----------



## stevespens (Jan 31, 2012)

Evilfrog said:


> Personally I like the doors....
> 
> That happens to me a lot of times when I build something. I'll be unhappy about something that no one else seems to notice. :lol:


That's because we are our own worst critics. I'm the same way. I notice every flaw in my projects.

I like the cabinet. Very nice work. Kudos!


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

I agree with you Steve i can always spot something wrong on my project.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

A few more pictures. I think im going to hide a switch up top behind the molding. so you cant see it. I didnt like the idea of having to try to hide wires coming down in side the cabinet to put a switch on the front. I also thought it would look kind of cheap that way.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

whats wrong with the doors? looks great to me.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

I feel like the doors make the front look to boxy.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Cabinet and doors look great to me. 
Is that a locking cabinet? Can't tell from pics.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

It does not have a lock now but i plan on making it lock somehow just not sure how yet.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea locking it would be #1 in the design. In my opinion. Great job Though.


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

Kevin, that looks absolutely fantastic! 

I need to make a couple smaller display cabinets for a couple display-only guns I have.....I guarantee they won't look *THAT* good! :thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I love it. Great looking. I especially liked the second picture with the knots. Fore some unknown reason I just like knots in wood. To me it adds personality.

Geoprge


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I love it!! Very nice work!! I even like the doors!!

As for the locks, they dont serve much purpose on a glass front cabinet unless you have kids in the home.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Kevin07 said:


> I feel like the doors make the front look to boxy.


they do kind of make it look boxy but thats not a bad thing, just a matter of taste. you can always redo the doors if you want but i think it's great as it is.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> I love it!! Very nice work!! I even like the doors!!
> 
> As for the locks, they dont serve much purpose on a glass front cabinet unless you have kids in the home.


No kids in the house im the youngest and im 21 lol Im going to put locks on incase i ever have little rascals running around.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Very nice work. The Walnut and the Cherry combination speaks well.

For legal purposes, I believe some states require that each rifle has a trigger lock, preventing use by children defined as anyone under the age of 16.


----------



## Pcs (Jan 31, 2012)

Very cool I think the doors look great! Great job!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Man, that looks good to me. Nothing wrong with the doors in my opinion. Good job!


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Very very nice, I live in Canada where you seldom see guns displayed anymore because of "liberal fearmongering social engineering control freaks" that criminalize law bidding citizens. :furious: 

OOPS, sorry for the rant, I do believe guns need to be kept away from small children. 

I really love the gun case and the guns. Beautiful project to be proud of for sure! :yes:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks beautiful there Kevin outstanding craftmanship :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Love the gun case. Looks like something I would really enjoy building for my collection. Is that a Remington model 870 there in the middle? I got mine handed down from my dad. Anyway, beautiful work and the doors look great from the pictures. A switch done against the ceiling inside the case might be well hidden and a little easier than reaching up and over.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The cabinet looks great, nicely done. For a light switch, you can pick up a remote switch that turns the lights on and off and dims. It's just a plug in little box, that you can place out of sight.

For a lock, you may want a traditional looking lock with an escutcheon, one that may look good with the hardware.












 







.


----------



## Ebuuck (Jan 25, 2011)

Danggg....nice work


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

Beautiful cabinet and nice guns. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Heath the gun your taking about is actually a browning bps, the 2 cheaper looking shotguns on the left are 870s


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kevin07 said:


> Heath the gun your taking about is actually a browning bps, the 2 cheaper looking shotguns on the left are 870s


Nice. I have a Belgian Browning A5... Love that gun but man are the tension rings hard to master!

And once again, great job on the cabinet!

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very Nice Job. 

I have only one negative comment. It appears you didn't make it large enough. You just finished it and you've almost out grown it's 10 gun capacity.:laughing:


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Well i actually only own 5 of the guns lol The 2 870s are my dads and brothers and the marlin .22 is my brothers. and the pellet gun with the scope is not staying its not worthy.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry, I'm a little late to the party and all the shrimp and punch is gone. Kind of disappointed about that. But the gun cabinet came out beautifully. I like the walnut "ring" in the doors. Nice touch. Great job. You should be very proud.


----------

